# Hardcore 1 Week Cut?



## Hammer925 (Oct 20, 2012)

What's up IML mates? So here's what's going on. I'm going to a halloween party next week and my costume requires no shirt lol. I'm currently at 189 at about 10% bf. My diet is pretty decent however I do fall off here and there. So I was seeking some suggestions on how to cut up and get shredded as much as possible in one week. Of course I know that things like this take time, but I was just looking for some ideas. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NoCode8511 (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Merkaba (Oct 21, 2012)

Protein spared modified fast, with a carb load starting about 18 hours or so before "show time"...  Maybe start off with a 24 hour fast on the first day.  Then later the second day or whenever, protein, good fats, green veggies.  moderate depletion workout 72 hours out, then again 24 hours out.  Maybe some dehydration techniques if you want. No typical cardio work.  Mabye some walking.

Everyone has a "decent" diet in their own idea.  Basically if you can't go super strict crash diet style until the "show" there's no need to worry about it.  I'm talking ketosis or damn near it, 50 grams carbs or less a day until carb load.  Chicken and Brock,steak and asparagus, avocado, salad,fish,etc.  No crazy insane workouts.  There's not much you can do in a week besides quick rather temporary "tricks" like water manipulation.  Think about it.  How much fat can you burn in a week without sucking out some muscle with it?  You'd have to run such a high deficit it would be unhealthy.

I'm sure a few way smarter than me might chime in. Haven't done much "show prep".   But it's all water the last week.  Being depleted and putting carbs back in.  There are a few ways to do it.  Look , google around at show prep or contest prep diet


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Oct 22, 2012)

T NATION | Shredded in 6 Days

pretty much dittos what Merkaba recommended...


----------



## NoCode8511 (Oct 22, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> Protein spared modified fast, with a carb load starting about 18 hours or so before "show time"...  Maybe start off with a 24 hour fast on the first day.  Then later the second day or whenever, protein, good fats, green veggies.  moderate depletion workout 72 hours out, then again 24 hours out.  Maybe some dehydration techniques if you want. No typical cardio work.  Mabye some walking.
> 
> Everyone has a "decent" diet in their own idea.  Basically if you can't go super strict crash diet style until the "show" there's no need to worry about it.  I'm talking ketosis or damn near it, 50 grams carbs or less a day until carb load.  Chicken and Brock,steak and asparagus, avocado, salad,fish,etc.  No crazy insane workouts.  There's not much you can do in a week besides quick rather temporary "tricks" like water manipulation.  Think about it.  How much fat can you burn in a week without sucking out some muscle with it?  You'd have to run such a high deficit it would be unhealthy.
> 
> I'm sure a few way smarter than me might chime in. Haven't done much "show prep".   But it's all water the last week.  Being depleted and putting carbs back in.  There are a few ways to do it.  Look , google around at show prep or contest prep diet



This is a good idea if he was actually doing a show. Going to a party where he most likely will be drinking and being dehydrated is not a good idea


----------



## Hammer925 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks fellas that's exactly the type of information I was looking for. I have done a 1-week keto diet <30g of carbs/day. Felt like shit though, no energy. Didnt think of the water flushing tho, good shit.


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 23, 2012)

The keto diet will have you dumping water anyway. I would also suggest being very careful about the dehydration part - it its typically dehydration & electrolyte imbalance that kills BBs on show day. Alcohol is already a diuretic on its own, so if you aren't eating a pile of sodium-loaded shit at this party, any booze you're drinking will probably contribute to more water drop in the immediate term. I'd say just keep the diet clean w/ the keto phase and the carb up - stick to clean, as simple as possible (i.e. not processed foods), drink lots of water to keep yourself flushed, carb up on clean food, maybe hit a sauna or tanning booth prior to dry out a little more and then go party. Really don't recommend adding in any diuretics or anything.


----------

